# Guitar Pro 7 is released!



## Dayviewer (Apr 5, 2017)

Yes, who ever thought the day would come  but here it is 

https://www.guitar-pro.com/en/index.php?pg=guitar-pro

I downloaded the trial and I'm digging into the whole thing as we speak!


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Apr 5, 2017)

Looks great, but I'm not sure it's different enough for me to want to upgrade from GP6


----------



## Dyingsea (Apr 5, 2017)

Over/under on how many bugs it has vs. 6?


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 5, 2017)

Let me know what you guys think. I'm too lazy to DL it.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 5, 2017)

I've just bought it, but I'm getting this error when installing, any ideas? I've been using GP5 for around a decade and I really want to try gp7 tonight.

https://s12.postimg.org/3vht7x3v1/image.png


----------



## sezna (Apr 5, 2017)

Will try it out tonight. Feel free to ask me if anyone has features they'd like me to test or something.


----------



## iamaom (Apr 5, 2017)

Was excited about the new 8 string tab support but no Linux? Yeah I'll pass.


----------



## rocky0 (Apr 5, 2017)

Just got the trial version. Yay for the comeback of the old school drum notation. I just got adjusted to GP6 though over a course of 6 months and this seems to take some more adjustment. Sigh... Glad that there is this trial though so I can dig deep into it.

If i end up liking it i can get a -50% discount from my guitar teacher to it!


----------



## StrmRidr (Apr 5, 2017)

I've been using GP5 forever. Might look into GP7. I'll give the trial a shot.


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 5, 2017)

iamaom said:


> Was excited about the new 8 string tab support but no Linux? Yeah I'll pass.




GP6 had 8 string support. What are you referring to that this is a new feature?


----------



## jerm (Apr 5, 2017)

Going to try the demo tonight.

Been on that V5.2 bandwagon forever haha


----------



## concertjunkie (Apr 5, 2017)

jonajon91 said:


> I've just bought it, but I'm getting this error when installing, any ideas? I've been using GP5 for around a decade and I really want to try gp7 tonight.
> 
> https://s12.postimg.org/3vht7x3v1/image.png




Are you the administrator for your computer? Could be a permissions issue, or something else. I would reach out to Arobas since you just got it.


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 5, 2017)

I downloaded the trial and loaded up an old tab of mine and I can't find any options on how to change the instrument. For example, if I wanted to change the guitar track to piano, etc. Also, don't see any tone shaping options, or I can't find them anyways.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 5, 2017)

9 string and higher support?


----------



## Metropolis (Apr 5, 2017)

jonajon91 said:


> I've just bought it, but I'm getting this error when installing, any ideas? I've been using GP5 for around a decade and I really want to try gp7 tonight.



Uninstall previous versions, clean up registry and run the installer file as administrator.


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 5, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> I downloaded the trial and loaded up an old tab of mine and I can't find any options on how to change the instrument. For example, if I wanted to change the guitar track to piano, etc. Also, don't see any tone shaping options, or I can't find them anyways.



For anyone that cares, I found them, and they're not worth finding. They're petty terrible


----------



## jerm (Apr 5, 2017)

i'm getting so many clicks/pop even with high buffer sizes


----------



## StevenC (Apr 5, 2017)

Has anyone tried it on a very high resolution screen? GP6 really didn't like the 3000x2000 display on my Surface Book.


----------



## CTID (Apr 5, 2017)

Anyone have any problems with sound not working? I just use my computer speakers plugged into my motherboard and it's saying my sound device doesn't work, so I can't actually play any tabs

EDIT: Managed to circumvent that problem, only to be met by the problem that it cuts off drum sounds if there's a rest. Anyone find a setting to turn this off? Because it's annoying as .... to potentially have to go back through all of my band's songs and tie the cymbal hits because they made it so drum hits don't ring out anymore.


----------



## rocky0 (Apr 6, 2017)

CTID said:


> Anyone have any problems with sound not working? I just use my computer speakers plugged into my motherboard and it's saying my sound device doesn't work, so I can't actually play any tabs
> 
> EDIT: Managed to circumvent that problem, only to be met by the problem that it cuts off drum sounds if there's a rest. Anyone find a setting to turn this off? Because it's annoying as .... to potentially have to go back through all of my band's songs and tie the cymbal hits because they made it so drum hits don't ring out anymore.



I noticed that drum problem too. Curious to hear if there is a solution to that. I don't want to end up reworking the cymbals. 

Does this have the vst plugins they were talking about earlier?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 6, 2017)

[EDIT]

NVM


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 6, 2017)

Tried again this morning and it just worked, so far seems very similar to GP6, but it's time for me to upgrade from GP5, I can't wait another five years and end up two systems behind everyone else.


----------



## Rachmaninoff (Apr 6, 2017)

StrmRidr said:


> I've been using GP5 forever. Might look into GP7. I'll give the trial a shot.





jerm said:


> Going to try the demo tonight.
> Been on that V5.2 bandwagon forever haha



Still on the v5.2 too... I'll take a look later, but so far I see no reasons to upgrade. The old one is very lightweight and does everything I need.


----------



## jerm (Apr 6, 2017)

Rachmaninoff said:


> Still on the v5.2 too... I'll take a look later, but so far I see no reasons to upgrade. The old one is very lightweight and does everything I need.


Yup, think I might stay with V5.2 after trying V7 last night.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Apr 6, 2017)

Thats me out anyway.








CTID said:


> Anyone have any problems with sound not working? I just use my computer speakers plugged into my motherboard and it's saying my sound device doesn't work, so I can't actually play any tabs
> 
> EDIT: Managed to circumvent that problem, only to be met by the problem that it cuts off drum sounds if there's a rest. Anyone find a setting to turn this off? Because it's annoying as .... to potentially have to go back through all of my band's songs and tie the cymbal hits because they made it so drum hits don't ring out anymore.



Only fix is to message them asking for an option select to let drums ring out.


----------



## sezna (Apr 6, 2017)

I'm one of the few gp6 users and honestly gp7 doesn't feel much different, except that it is now difficult to find some features.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 6, 2017)

Yeah GP7 definitely seems like GP6 with a facelift but HOLY HELL IS ANYONE GETTING THE AUDIO LATENCY?! It's driving me mad, you can't play along with anything let alone anything fast, every note is ever so slightly out MIDI or RSE.


----------



## sezna (Apr 7, 2017)

jonajon91 said:


> Yeah GP7 definitely seems like GP6 with a facelift but HOLY HELL IS ANYONE GETTING THE AUDIO LATENCY?! It's driving me mad, you can't play along with anything let alone anything fast, every note is ever so slightly out MIDI or RSE.



No latency that I've noticed.

I like the new look. I don't dislike gp7, I just feel like the only change was the looks and a few gimmicky features I won't use.

They said that instruments are more customizable now sound-wise (yes I do customize the signal chain of my MIDI instruments, so what?)...but the menu is so much harder to access and use now. No actual pedals, no actual amp graphics, just drop down menus....


----------



## rocky0 (Apr 7, 2017)

The thing is that I don't wanna fiddle around with the EQ stuff and signal chain when I'm composing on a MIDI platform. Those feel really ambiguous to work on in Guitar Pro. Of course it is cool to get some effects like delay, reverb etc... but mixing and mastering MIDI seems a waste of time


----------



## sezna (Apr 7, 2017)

rocky0 said:


> The thing is that I don't wanna fiddle around with the EQ stuff and signal chain when I'm composing on a MIDI platform. Those feel really ambiguous to work on in Guitar Pro. Of course it is cool to get some effects like delay, reverb etc... but mixing and mastering MIDI seems a waste of time



I don't spend hours on it, I just find it helpful to have tones that are as similar to what I actually will be recording with as possible. Varying levels of gain, delay, EQ, etc. They made that harder in gp7 (or I haven't adjusted yet). I understand it is not a priority for most people...but stilllllllll..I like it.


----------



## flint757 (Apr 7, 2017)

Actually, if you click the symbol next to the effect it opens up a GUI of the pedal and amp.


----------



## sezna (Apr 7, 2017)

flint757 said:


> Actually, if you click the symbol next to the effect it opens up a GUI of the pedal and amp.



Thanks, that is helpful.

They took out the keyboard shortcut for inserting a measure!  "ctrl" + "+" no longer works


----------



## sezna (Apr 7, 2017)

And I can't find how to do multiple "tracks" on a track. Like how before you could have 1/2/3/4 parts on a single track.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 7, 2017)

Keep getting these error messages. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Nlelith (Apr 8, 2017)

StevenC said:


> Keep getting these error messages.


Seems like GP7 needs some sort of Visual C++ Redistributable (aka vcredist) installed. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Arkhanum (Apr 8, 2017)

After reading this thread, I think I´ll wait for a couple updates.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Apr 8, 2017)

sezna said:


> Thanks, that is helpful.
> 
> They took out the keyboard shortcut for inserting a measure!  "ctrl" + "+" no longer works



It was CTRL+INSERT in GP6, wasn't it? That's what I always use.


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 9, 2017)

sezna said:


> And I can't find how to do multiple "tracks" on a track. Like how before you could have 1/2/3/4 parts on a single track.



Open the left hand bar thing where you change note length and stuff, it's right at the top.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 9, 2017)

I had one requested feature for GP7, can someone let me know if this is in there?: 

The ability to change the tuning of all tracks at once. I.E., if you download a song that's in D-Standard, and want to play along in E-Standard, you'd normally have to individually change the tuning in each track. For me, one of the biggest quality-of-life improvements would have been to have a "transpose all tracks" button that allowed this task to be completed in one fell swoop. 

Have they done this?


----------



## sezna (Apr 9, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I had one requested feature for GP7, can someone let me know if this is in there?:
> 
> The ability to change the tuning of all tracks at once. I.E., if you download a song that's in D-Standard, and want to play along in E-Standard, you'd normally have to individually change the tuning in each track. For me, one of the biggest quality-of-life improvements would have been to have a "transpose all tracks" button that allowed this task to be completed in one fell swoop.
> 
> Have they done this?


I don't see it, but that just means it isn't in a place obvious enough for me to find it, haha.


----------



## tender_insanity (Apr 10, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I had one requested feature for GP7, can someone let me know if this is in there?:
> 
> The ability to change the tuning of all tracks at once. I.E., if you download a song that's in D-Standard, and want to play along in E-Standard, you'd normally have to individually change the tuning in each track. For me, one of the biggest quality-of-life improvements would have been to have a "transpose all tracks" button that allowed this task to be completed in one fell swoop.
> 
> Have they done this?



Transpose all tracks is available on GP6 already so I'd be surprised if it's not in GP7.

How about exporting to MIDI and tied notes on GP7? On GP6 the tied notes appeared as a rest when exported to MIDI..


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 10, 2017)

Oh my god it has UHD support praise the gods


----------



## Malkav (Apr 10, 2017)

Video review for anyone interested


----------



## CTID (Apr 10, 2017)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I had one requested feature for GP7, can someone let me know if this is in there?:
> 
> The ability to change the tuning of all tracks at once. I.E., if you download a song that's in D-Standard, and want to play along in E-Standard, you'd normally have to individually change the tuning in each track. For me, one of the biggest quality-of-life improvements would have been to have a "transpose all tracks" button that allowed this task to be completed in one fell swoop.
> 
> Have they done this?





sezna said:


> I don't see it, but that just means it isn't in a place obvious enough for me to find it, haha.





tender_insanity said:


> Transpose all tracks is available on GP6 already so I'd be surprised if it's not in GP7.
> 
> How about exporting to MIDI and tied notes on GP7? On GP6 the tied notes appeared as a rest when exported to MIDI..



It's on the top bar to the right of the timestamps and everything. There's the time stamp in the center, tempo/looper, and then global tuner.

Also yeah, GP6 had a global tuner as well


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm not sure if it works the same way as in 5, but the transpose feature in 5 did change the tuning of all the tracks but it also would move all the notes around to wonky ass places when you would use it so I'm not sure if I'd consider it a helpful tool honestly.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 11, 2017)

Really disappointed, myself. The biggest thing is, I use an 8-string in the same style tuning Tosin does.

Is that an option for 8-string tunings?

Nope.

There are other things, too, but this is kind of a big one. Why did they revamp what clearly worked before? Guess I'll just have to pass, unless they seriously overhaul this.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 11, 2017)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Really disappointed, myself. The biggest thing is, I use an 8-string in the same style tuning Tosin does.
> 
> Is that an option for 8-string tunings?
> 
> ...


So you can't do custom tunings in ERG tabs? That doesn't make any sense....


----------



## kamello (Apr 11, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> I'm not sure if it works the same way as in 5, but the transpose feature in 5 did change the tuning of all the tracks but it also would move all the notes around to wonky ass places when you would use it so I'm not sure if I'd consider it a helpful tool honestly.




transpose =/= change of tuning

when you choose the option to transpose it won't change the tuning, it will only change positions (and as you said, to wonky ass places mostly) 

BUT if you change the tuning to a track, click ''check'' and then when Guitar Pro ask's you if you wish to transpose and click ''no'', it will change the tuning of the instrument.



regarding GP7; Agreed with @Arkhanum, gonna change a few updated


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 11, 2017)

jonajon91 said:


> Yeah GP7 definitely seems like GP6 with a facelift but HOLY HELL IS ANYONE GETTING THE AUDIO LATENCY?! It's driving me mad, you can't play along with anything let alone anything fast, every note is ever so slightly out MIDI or RSE.



Have you figured this out? I need this to work better


----------



## StevenC (Apr 11, 2017)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Really disappointed, myself. The biggest thing is, I use an 8-string in the same style tuning Tosin does.
> 
> Is that an option for 8-string tunings?
> 
> ...



But that was already a thing in GP6? Can you not make custom tunings? Seems like Drop E would be an obvious one for 8 string tunings.


----------



## JimF (Apr 11, 2017)

Woah, thats not good? So it's a case of selecting pre-set tunings? Thats pretty bad.


----------



## works0fheart (Apr 11, 2017)

I don't know if you ever found it, but I just checked and you can do custom tunings on an 8 string.

Bring up the track thing for the guitar on the right. Where it has the tuning listed, click the little cog wheel, and when the tuning thing comes up click the 3 little dots to the right of the tuning thing. It will bring up the tuning of each string. 

I'm noticing that while this does have a lot of the same features, most of them are just somewhat hard to find. I was a bit skeptical at first too, but it's all there. 

The only thing I'm not liking so far is the cymbal problem someone else pointed out. I have songs with drums that were made in GP5 and so on and the drums sound somehow worse than they ever have lol.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 11, 2017)

Does it support instruments beyond 8 strings?


----------



## flint757 (Apr 11, 2017)

JimF said:


> Woah, thats not good? So it's a case of selecting pre-set tunings? Thats pretty bad.



You can change the tuning. You have to select the wrong tuning first though when creating a new instrument. You just click the gear icon next to tuning, then click the 3 vertical dots in the popup window, and a window pops up that lets you change each individual strings tuning, and then you save it as its own preset.

[EDIT]

Damn, ninja'd


----------



## JimF (Apr 11, 2017)

Phew! Thanks for the really good reply! That's why I still love forums!


----------



## thevisi0nary (Apr 11, 2017)

Well, looks like I'm sitting this one out for now! It's amazing how ignorant this company is, they had 7 years to develop a product their fans wanted. Why is it so hard to focus on including the features the consumers are vocal about wanting?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 11, 2017)

flint757 said:


> You can change the tuning. You have to select the wrong tuning first though when creating a new instrument. You just click the gear icon next to tuning, then click the 3 vertical dots in the popup window, and a window pops up that lets you change each individual strings tuning, and then you save it as its own preset.
> 
> [EDIT]
> 
> Damn, ninja'd



Thank you so much for pointing this out. That helps immensely.


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 12, 2017)

debating on getting this.
last time i played with Guitarpro was when guitarpro 3 was out. and that was only the demo i had, which, oddly enough, lasted longer than the 1 month trial. it lasted about a year before the computer died. fastest i improved my guitar skills in that 1 year time.

just wondering if that fee is something you pay annually, or you pay it once and use it till you need to/want to upgrade it?


----------



## tedtan (Apr 12, 2017)

^

I bought GP6 when it was just released (5-6 years ago) and haven't paid anything annually, just the initial license fee. I just looked into upgrading to GP7 for $30, but there doesn't seem to be any reason to upgrade, so I'll hold off for now. At some point an operating system update will probably force an upgrade, but let's hope that's years down the line.


----------



## 77zark77 (Apr 12, 2017)

I used to have GP6 for a while now and tested that new release
Something bothering me is I can right-click a file in its directory and click "open with GP7" : it opens GP7 but not the file (I get the first page to create a new file, open a recent one or....) 

Anyone else ?


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Apr 12, 2017)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Thats me out anyway.
> 
> Originally Posted by CTID View Post
> Anyone have any problems with sound not working? I just use my computer speakers plugged into my motherboard and it's saying my sound device doesn't work, so I can't actually play any tabs
> ...



I noticed this immediately and this just ain't gonna fly. Lorcan, what do you mean exactly by this? You mean we should all just message them and ask for this? I already have  and I'm sure it's an easy update but it's pretty annoying for the moment, kinda makes it unusable with drums. 

Beyond that, I think they directed their energy towards the RSE which I've never cared about. Give me good functionality and 8 bit sounds and I'm happy. I just messaged them with the following complaints:

-Still no "duplicate track" option
-Still no easy "M" and "S" keyboard functions (or similar keystrokes) for 
muting and soloing tracks

And also not sure if this has been fixed, but in the previous guitar pros I'd often run into the problem where I'd have lots of notes in one bar and it would end up formatted so all the notes were squashed together making the music unreadable. 

So hooray for retina display support and all but I feel like these people at guitar pro have never used a DAW before


----------



## jonajon91 (Apr 12, 2017)

^ same thing with me, very frustrating. I'm willing to bet that GP7.4 will be excellent, but at the moment there is too much wrong with it, still maining GP5.


----------



## StevenC (Apr 12, 2017)

So since I'm having trouble downloading and running the trial, has anyone tried GP7 on monitors above 1080p?


----------



## MattThePenguin (Apr 13, 2017)

StevenC said:


> So since I'm having trouble downloading and running the trial, has anyone tried GP7 on monitors above 1080p?



It's glorious, I'm using a 2560x1440p monitor. Looks awesome. I'm having slight audio latency which is making me nauseous when I try to play along to songs though


----------



## StevenC (Apr 13, 2017)

MattThePenguin said:


> It's glorious, I'm using a 2560x1440p monitor. Looks awesome. I'm having slight audio latency which is making me nauseous when I try to play along to songs though



Excellent, thanks! GP6 really didn't like running at 3000x2000, so I've still been using my old laptop for it.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 13, 2017)

Tried downloading the trial since I've never used it before. Keep getting a message saying the files are corrupt, and for me to get a new copy. Anyone ever had this problem?


----------



## StevenC (Apr 13, 2017)

MetalheadMC said:


> Tried downloading the trial since I've never used it before. Keep getting a message saying the files are corrupt, and for me to get a new copy. Anyone ever had this problem?



I was having that problem a lot, but I think it was just that the download was getting interrupted. Any time my computer went to sleep and then woke up the file would be finished downloading and be corrupt. I had to watch the download the whole way, which resulted in non corrupt files.

After that I started getting other problems, though.


----------



## MetalheadMC (Apr 14, 2017)

StevenC said:


> I was having that problem a lot, but I think it was just that the download was getting interrupted. Any time my computer went to sleep and then woke up the file would be finished downloading and be corrupt. I had to watch the download the whole way, which resulted in non corrupt files.
> 
> After that I started getting other problems, though.



Ah..that does make sense, as my download was also abruptly stopping. I sent support a message, but I'm sure they're plenty busy with others after seeing this thread. Much appreciated


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Apr 15, 2017)

Well, that sucked. Stayin with 5.2 for the next 5 years.

This god damn delayed playing cursor is driving me crazy.


----------



## anunnaki (Apr 15, 2017)

I tried GP6 and I thought it was horrible. I gave it a few chances and installed and uninstalled it a few times. I downloaded the trial for GP7 and it seems quite similar to gp6. It looks like they've brought back the old style of drum editing a la GP5. I'll have a play around for a while but if it's not any easier/ better than GP5 then it's back to GP5 I guess.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm considering purchasing GP7 but it would be my first foray into the GP world. What do you guys primarily use GP for? Are you using it for tabbing your own songs, primarily? To me it looks like it would be useful for downloading tabs and potentially grabbing midi drum maps to do covers. Just interested to hear how others use it and how valuable you find it.


----------



## SamSam (Apr 20, 2017)

I use it as a composition tool.

I also use it to program drums and learn songs.

Gp 5 was the most user friendly but it didn't take long to get used to gp6 to be fair.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 7, 2017)

Really, I have to install all 900+ mb worth of soundbanks just ot have to 3 or 4 I use? Fucking Christ, Arobas. It was much better on GP6 when you could, OH I DUNNO, download what you were going to use and not bother with the rest? Pricks.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Jul 7, 2017)

duffbeer33 said:


> I'm considering purchasing GP7 but it would be my first foray into the GP world. What do you guys primarily use GP for? Are you using it for tabbing your own songs, primarily? To me it looks like it would be useful for downloading tabs and potentially grabbing midi drum maps to do covers. Just interested to hear how others use it and how valuable you find it.



I use it for storing and working on my own music. If I come up with a few riffs I'll write them in and try to piece together some kind of a structure, then write the second guitar, bass and drums. Next thing you now you have a whole song written in, or several albums of material as I've massed up. I'll often change a lot of parts up and experiment with variations and different harmonies. Its a great way of hearing a blueprint of a song before you bring it to life with real instruments. I find it a lot easier than trying to sketch ideas in a DAW.

Its also very useful for exporting midi to use with drum and bass softwares in you DAW or for making quick backing tracks within guitar pro to play along with too. 

I tab a lot of artists music into it aswell, its a great way of working on your notation skills.


----------



## stevexc (Jul 7, 2017)

I'm actually pleasantly surprised with GP7. It fixes a lot of the workflow-type issues I had with GP6 - the default layouts are really handy as well, especially for someone who uses it as mostly a practice tool. Haven't used it to write anything yet though.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jul 7, 2017)

Doesnt any of you go crazy over the lagging cursor when playing (which indicates the note playing in that moment?)? Or is there a solution to this? 

Would love to upgrade from 5.2, but this is driving me insane


----------



## marcwormjim (Jul 8, 2017)

Does anyone know if they're ever going to put effort into the iOS version? Asking as someone who's used 5.2 for ever.


----------



## Santuzzo (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm still on GP5. I did know about GP6, but I didn't know GP7 was already out.
As of now, I'm still happy with GP5, but I'm curious about what GP7 has to offer....


----------



## wankerness (Jul 8, 2017)

stevexc said:


> I'm actually pleasantly surprised with GP7. It fixes a lot of the workflow-type issues I had with GP6 - the default layouts are really handy as well, especially for someone who uses it as mostly a practice tool. Haven't used it to write anything yet though.



Can you go into more detail on the "fixes the workflow-type issues" part?


----------



## Handbanana (Jul 8, 2017)

How does this compare to Notion/Progression?


----------



## stevexc (Jul 10, 2017)

wankerness said:


> Can you go into more detail on the "fixes the workflow-type issues" part?



For sure. Keep in mind this is a very "me" issue and for someone else it may be a complete non-issue.

The biggest thing was taking a tab from the default display format to a display format more conducive to (for me at least) playing along to. _Every time I opened a tab_ I would have to double-click each track, uncheck the Standard Notation button, and click okay - for every track I wanted visible. Then I would have to hide the side panel (which isn't obvious on how to do so) and the bottom panel (which is even less obvious and only possible through the View menu). So a decently length process.

It may sound like a petty little thing, but it was a process I just didn't have to go through in GP5. Hiding Standard Notation is global and persistant after shutdown. There is no side panel to hide. Double clicking the bottom panel hides it. Simple and easy. That's all it takes to throw off a user of an old version - change the workflow without providing any advantage to the new workflow. Long story short, if it ain't broke don't fix it.

GP7, however, fixes that whole issue. You can set a layout in the options that it'll force on new files - so no matter what, I have files open with just Tab, in the right view, with the right layout, yadda yadda. Plus all three side bars (left, right, and bottom) are opened and closed much more intuitively and in the same place.

So yeah. That's my take on it. Plus GP7 seems to open a LOT quicker than GP6 - GP5 would open instantly, GP7 is just about instant, but GP6 would take up to a full minute or two on a modern, fairly optimized desktop.


----------



## wankerness (Jul 10, 2017)

stevexc said:


> For sure. Keep in mind this is a very "me" issue and for someone else it may be a complete non-issue.
> 
> The biggest thing was taking a tab from the default display format to a display format more conducive to (for me at least) playing along to. _Every time I opened a tab_ I would have to double-click each track, uncheck the Standard Notation button, and click okay - for every track I wanted visible. Then I would have to hide the side panel (which isn't obvious on how to do so) and the bottom panel (which is even less obvious and only possible through the View menu). So a decently length process.
> 
> ...



I get that completely. That does sound like a pretty major quality of life improvement!


----------



## thoughtpyotr (Jul 10, 2017)

GP6 was a huge turn off for me idk why. Maybe it was the sounds...

But don't mind me, I use TuxGuitar 1.2 hahaha


----------



## sezna (Aug 12, 2017)

sorry for the gravedig.

My tuning is set to standard but everything is coming out a bit flatter than a half step (maybe 3 quarter steps?) and I can't figure out where to adjust this. Any ideas?


----------



## Nlelith (Aug 12, 2017)

sezna said:


> My tuning is set to standard but everything is coming out a bit flatter than a half step (maybe 3 quarter steps?) and I can't figure out where to adjust this. Any ideas?


I would look for a master pitch knob, not sure where it is in GP7


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 13, 2017)

There was a setting somewhere in it that would set things off by like a half step. I have no idea why. I haven't messed with it since the trial so I couldn't tell you right off hand, but have a look around for that.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 13, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> There was a setting somewhere in it that would set things off by like a half step. I have no idea why. I haven't messed with it since the trial so I couldn't tell you right off hand, but have a look around for that.


It was probably a quarter step, and I think it was to reflect bands in the 70s and 80s who would be slightly off of whatever tuning they are shooting for.


----------



## sezna (Aug 13, 2017)

works0fheart said:


> There was a setting somewhere in it that would set things off by like a half step. I have no idea why. I haven't messed with it since the trial so I couldn't tell you right off hand, but have a look around for that.


I've been looking so hard but I still cannot find it lol. not in audio preferences and it doesn't show up in the search...guess ill submit a support ticket


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 25, 2017)

Anybody know if Guitar Pro 6 files will work in 7? Never used this program, but saw The digital Periphery 3 book from Sheet Happens comes with GP6 files.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 25, 2017)

They will work.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 29, 2017)

Anyone know how to fix this shit program after the update? Updated it recently and now it gives me an error and refuses to run at all.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Oct 29, 2017)

Nevermind, I just uninstalled GP7 [thankfully I only had to uninstall the program and not the almost 1GB of RSE] to fix it. Turning off Updates because I don't care to have an update fuck it up.


----------



## tender_insanity (Jul 2, 2018)

I've been using GP 7.5 for about a week now. I think it's really good. I actually started to prefer GP6 over GP5 after using it for a while. GP6 was just quite heavy to use. It's fixed up with GP7. As some other issues as well, like tied notes when exprted midi files etc. 

I do not care about RSE, I do not care about drum tabs, I do not care about all the other fancy stuff. I just need it for writing. And it works really nice on 3840x2160 resolution. And no lagging at all while editing in multi track view.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 2, 2018)

Well since the thread is back, I purchased it when it was on a discount with version 7.5.

*If you are looking for grand staff support for guitars, it doesn't have it yet.
*
It touts to have a grand staff, but all it is is two separate instruments with different clefs tacked together into one track. If you want tablature view, you get the staff split in two with separate tablature notation. No problem if you just want to notate with standard notation only, say for piano, but if you want to use it for guitar with tablature? You're shit out of luck.

That being said, it's kind of like GP5 - GP6 - GP7 is equivalent to Windows XP - Vista - 7. Or more recently I guess, 7 - 8 - 10. It's a far more polished and feature-filled GP5 now, which is great. The midi notation for drums is back which is a godsend. And the custom tuplets is exactly what I needed. Also, you can change the transposition! Even for guitar! So if you want to write guitar at concert pitch, you can. No more '8va' for all the solos.

Despite being pissed about the grand staff being half-implemented, I'm certainly enjoying it. No more double-tracks for 8-strings, at least.


----------



## I play music (Jul 2, 2018)

thoughtpyotr said:


> GP6 was a huge turn off for me idk why. Maybe it was the sounds...
> 
> But don't mind me, I use TuxGuitar 1.2 hahaha


So do I and I'm perfectly happy with it. What does Guitar Pro even do better? Drums and 8 strings?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 2, 2018)

tender_insanity said:


> I've been using GP 7.5 for about a week now. I think it's really good. I actually started to prefer GP6 over GP5 after using it for a while. GP6 was just quite heavy to use. It's fixed up with GP7. As some other issues as well, like tied notes when exprted midi files etc.
> 
> I do not care about RSE, I do not care about drum tabs, I do not care about all the other fancy stuff. I just need it for writing. And it works really nice on 3840x2160 resolution. And no lagging at all while editing in multi track view.


I am glad I can use midi numbers again instead of the fucking god awful virtual instrument screen that made tabbing drums an absolute CHORE! So you might not care about that, but I do.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 2, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I am glad I can use midi numbers again instead of the fucking god awful virtual instrument screen that made tabbing drums an absolute CHORE! So you might not care about that, but I do.


I know, right? It's crazy being able to type out a drum beat in seconds when you get used to it.


----------



## Vyn (Jul 2, 2018)

I've been using 7.5 since release and I'm liking it. If you're coming up from 5 it'll feel more comfortable than going to 6, 6 was garbage.


----------



## tender_insanity (Jul 2, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I am glad I can use midi numbers again instead of the fucking god awful virtual instrument screen that made tabbing drums an absolute CHORE! So you might not care about that, but I do.



I think it's easier to write the notes right there in the staff. I used to like the tab input in GP5 but now that I think about it, it's really time-consuming. With note input you see the result right away and have to press one key instead of a combination of two keys. You just press keys 1-4 for desired sound (1 is most common) instead of 36, 38, 42, 46, 54 etc =)


----------



## iamaom (Jul 2, 2018)

tender_insanity said:


> I think it's easier to write the notes right there in the staff.


Yeah well 99% of guitarists can't read music.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 2, 2018)

tender_insanity said:


> I think it's easier to write the notes right there in the staff. I used to like the tab input in GP5 but now that I think about it, it's really time-consuming. With note input you see the result right away and have to press one key instead of a combination of two keys. You just press keys 1-4 for desired sound (1 is most common) instead of 36, 38, 42, 46, 54 etc =)


Well, I have the numbers mostly memorized, so I'm sticking with tabbing it out. I'm more creative tabbing it out, because I don't have to use the virtual instrument to get around and notate the drums. It was the sole reason I even upgraded from 6 to 7.


----------



## groverj3 (Jul 2, 2018)

I tried using this for a little while. When I turned off the awful sounding RSE then all the pitches for notes started going crazy.

It should require zero effort to open tabs that worked in previous versions and have them at least open and play properly.

From the perspective of speed training and playing along to learn songs, Guitar Pro 6 and 7 have been dismal disappointments. Guitar Pro 5 still works far better than either. I hate saying it, too, because it makes me sound like one of those people who bitches about updating programs (you know the type). However, the newer versions of this really are pretty shit.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 2, 2018)

Hm. RSE sounds good if you dial it in, and while 6 is dismal, I don't really have all that many issues with 7.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 2, 2018)

I love 6.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jul 2, 2018)

I'm on the latest version of GP7 and I'm running into no issues thankfully. Not even GP6 scales perfectly with a 4k display. So overall pretty happy with it, I only ever had a crash waking from a hibernation and accessing a tab file on a slower external HDD.


----------



## tender_insanity (Jul 3, 2018)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Well, I have the numbers mostly memorized, so I'm sticking with tabbing it out. I'm more creative tabbing it out, because I don't have to use the virtual instrument to get around and notate the drums. It was the sole reason I even upgraded from 6 to 7.



Just took a look at the virtual drums. Seems like you can just click the note and it appears on the track. Now that's pretty slow to do.

I mean, there's less to memorize when you put notes straight on the stuff than remembering the midi note numbers. I remember them too for I used GP5 for a long time. No matter which way you use you have to have the timings correct. What difference does it make to write tab so that highest string is 42-42-42-42--42-42-42-42 or you press key "1" eight times on the correct line? With tabs you must remember a gazillion of note numbers and on staff input you use (mostly) one number and got to memorize it's position on staff. 

Anyway, you cannot get away from knowing nothing about theory for you need to have the timings right. Otherwise it's all red =)


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jul 3, 2018)

tender_insanity said:


> Just took a look at the virtual drums. Seems like you can just click the note and it appears on the track. Now that's pretty slow to do.
> 
> I mean, there's less to memorize when you put notes straight on the stuff than remembering the midi note numbers. I remember them too for I used GP5 for a long time. No matter which way you use you have to have the timings correct. What difference does it make to write tab so that highest string is 42-42-42-42--42-42-42-42 or you press key "1" eight times on the correct line? With tabs you must remember a gazillion of note numbers and on staff input you use (mostly) one number and got to memorize it's position on staff.
> 
> Anyway, you cannot get away from knowing nothing about theory for you need to have the timings right. Otherwise it's all red =)


I'm planning on writing something in the style of Def-ryche -- Wish me luck cuz I'll need it -- so I think I'll be fine with getting the timings right. That said I'm a huge fan of Steve Clark and Chris DeGarmo, both of whom were into having two totally different parts for the two guitarists, including different chord inversions and so on. I plan on doing clean parts as well as what I call "guit-orchestra," which is what Clark and DeGarmo did a lot when writing songs. ie, Def Leppard - Too Late For Love.


----------



## jonajon91 (Mar 28, 2019)

Does anyone know if guitar pro 5 works with Windows 10? It's time to upgrade my OS, but I don't want to lose GP5.


----------



## sezna (Mar 28, 2019)

jonajon91 said:


> Does anyone know if guitar pro 5 works with Windows 10? It's time to upgrade my OS, but I don't want to lose GP5.


I can only guess that it'd be glitchy, but you can turn on autosave. If you pull off the bandaid and just deal with the learning curve which will be frustrating but only for a bit), you'll get access to a lot more features and support!


----------



## Dayn (Mar 31, 2019)

jonajon91 said:


> Does anyone know if guitar pro 5 works with Windows 10? It's time to upgrade my OS, but I don't want to lose GP5.


I still have it installed, even though I don't use it anymore. In short: it works perfectly fine in Windows 10 for me.


----------



## brector (Apr 1, 2019)

I would assume you could also run it in compatibility mode if it had issues.


----------



## p0ke (Apr 2, 2019)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> RSE sounds good if you dial it in



Yeah but dude, it's a tab application. You're not supposed to have to dial it in  I personally prefer GP5 with midi only, as it's the most lightweight. The downside of course being that it crashes all the time. Or even worse: an error message in french pops up and you can't get past it without forcefully closing the application 

FYI to everyone: if you don't like the newer GP versions and GP5 doesn't work for you -> grab TuxGuitar. It's basically a less buggy clone of GP5 (some features are slightly different and some even annoying, but mostly it just works better).


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 3, 2019)

I am still on GP5 and most of the songs I find open on that program. It has its issues but I cannot complain too much, I will have to check GP7 too. I miss GP3 though, the older simpler days when you just studied the notes and played. Sigh...nostalgia....


----------



## p0ke (Apr 3, 2019)

777timesgod said:


> I miss GP3 though, the older simpler days when you just studied the notes and played. Sigh...nostalgia....



GP3 was the first version I used too - I just remember how superior it was to PowerTab which seemed to be the only alternative back then. GP4 was pretty nice and simple too, but I think that's about the time when the french error messages started coming  I still remember the jingle that played while the splash screen was displayed though 

I used to make ringtones for my phone using GP4, as it was capable of using midi's as ringtones. But it was limited to something like 4 note polyphony I think, so I always had to remove everything except the instrument that played the main melody or riff. At one point my ringtone was the midi version of the drum solo on Painkiller


----------



## 777timesgod (Apr 4, 2019)

I sometimes like to extract files to text, to study them at work break, as the laptop here does not have GP installed and with GP5 I do get the odd error message. I do not know if it is due to the author of the tab putting a block or something else. I never had this issue with GP3 or 4.


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 15, 2020)

Does anyone know how to force scales to display alteration only as sharps instead of flats? "Preferred alteration" setting doesn't do anything unless root note is a sharp one:


----------



## Dayn (Jan 16, 2020)

Nlelith said:


> Does anyone know how to force scales to display alteration only as sharps instead of flats? "Preferred alteration" setting doesn't do anything unless root note is a sharp one:


I'm pretty sure it's impossible. It seems to follow correct terminology - the preferred alteration relates to the scale itself, not its degrees. Ab is the minor third in F, whereas G# is the augmented second. Since you chose F dorian, it's correctly showing Ab, not G#.


----------



## Nlelith (Jan 16, 2020)

Dayn said:


> I'm pretty sure it's impossible. It seems to follow correct terminology - the preferred alteration relates to the scale itself, not its degrees. Ab is the minor third in F, whereas G# is the augmented second. Since you chose F dorian, it's correctly showing Ab, not G#.


Yeah, I understand that. It's just surprising that previous versions of Guitar Pro didn't bother about the correctness of scales, and now they don't have an option to display them in legacy mode. I'm used to never encounter flats in all other music software.


----------



## Dwellingers (Jan 16, 2020)

If I copy riffs from one track to another in an other project the fingering changes (i.e. 5 changed to 0 on an higher string etc.). 

Anybody else have this issue?


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 16, 2020)

redacted, was having playback/sound and mid-song playback issues but adjusting Sound Out THEN restarting GP7.5 seems to have fixed the issue.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 16, 2020)

Seabeast2000 said:


> redacted, was having playback/sound and mid-song playback issues but adjusting Sound Out THEN restarting GP7.5 seems to have fixed the issue.


Don't redact, and don't gloss over the process.

Document the issues and the process in case others on the forum have a similar issue.


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 16, 2020)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Don't redact, and don't gloss over the process.
> 
> Document the issues and the process in case others on the forum have a similar issue.



I can, it was pretty straight forward thankfully. 
I just installed GP7.5 on my new PC, hit the play button, it would go to a Pause status like it WAS playing but no progression on timer or sound. 
Went into setting and adjusted OUT device to correct and only available device, GP did NOT auto-select/detect. It was set to USB headset which was unplugged. 
I set that device to correct OUT. Then Play worked from the beginning but would not kick off at any point within the song. Left it as is, restarted GP and now its working as GP would.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm still tripping over myself to find GP5.2 downloads lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Jun 22, 2020)

CrushingAnvil said:


> I'm still tripping over myself to find GP5.2 downloads lol.


RIP your computer. That shit is going to give you a virus.


----------



## kamello (Jun 23, 2020)

dude it takes 10 seconds of googling, but im not linking that shit here.

I recently bought GP7 and can't be more regretful about it. Still a buggy mess, I can't comprehend why my bandmates still prefer using this stuff with RSE (  ) instead of good 'ol 5.2


----------



## Alex79 (Jun 24, 2020)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I'm on the latest version of GP7 and I'm running into no issues thankfully. Not even GP6 scales perfectly with a 4k display. So overall pretty happy with it, I only ever had a crash waking from a hibernation and accessing a tab file on a slower external HDD.



Me too. Crashing after hibernation is the only consistent error (on my MacBook Air).


----------



## Seabeast2000 (Jun 24, 2020)

I have had 7.5.xxxx up and running for days w/o issue. I think after 7.5 I had maybe one crash issue which was fixed in a subsequent update sometime last year. But also, it was on my old crusty laptop with whored WIN10 install.


----------



## eaeolian (Jun 24, 2020)

:zombie:


----------

